# apache installation on solaris 10



## ambavaram

I have installed sunsolaris 10 in sparc machine.In that how to run apache
bydefault apache is installed on /etc file.

I have logged in as a root
changed the directory to cd /etc/apache2/
from there i have copied httpd.conf-example to httpd.conf
#cp httpd.conf-example httpd.conf
after copied this httpd.conf-example file to httpd.conf
i have started the apache server through this command
svcadm restart apache2
svcs enable apache2
these steps i have done to run the apache on solaris 10
after done these steps i have opened the webbroser i have tried to open the apche website but i didnot get the web site but i was getting error message
i have tried to open the website through this website name
http://localhost.localdomain
when i typed this i am getting this error

ERROR:localhost.localdomain could not be found please check the name and try again.

please give the solution as soon as early

thanking you


----------



## wmorri

Have you tried to just go to http://localhost, or even http://127.0.0.1, this would be the first thing that I try.

Cheers!


----------



## ambavaram

I have run some commands to run apache on solaris.Still i am unable to run apache on solaris which commands i have used on solaris 10 i had given below

bash-3.00# cd /etc/apache2/
bash-3.00# svcadm restart apache2
bash-3.00# svcs enable apache2
svcs: Pattern 'enable' doesn't match any instances
STATE STIME FMRI
maintenance 21:27:51 svc:/network/http:apache2
bash-3.00# svcadm enable apache2
bash-3.00# svcs -a | grep apache2
maintenance 21:27:51 svc:/network/http:apache2
bash-3.00# svcs -x | grep apache2
svc:/network/http:apache2 (Apache 2 HTTP server)
See: apache2(1M)
See: /etc/svc/volatile/network-http:apache2.log

after run this commands i have tried to open the website.
http://loclahost/ and http://127.0.0.1/

still i am confusing about this what could be the reason and where i have done the mistake.

Thanks.


----------

